# Dr. Claire Weekes on Depersonalization - audio



## spaced-out

Found a link to free audio files of Dr. Weekes

controllinganxiety.com/dsp_downloads.php

in file "How to recover - part3" she speaks on feelings of unreality and how they arise .


----------



## Who_Am_I

Everybody should check out this audio.
First I thought this was just another one of those self help gurus who would tell me to pray and think happy thoughts, but fortunately for once I was completley wrong.

For anyone who doubts that DPDR is caused by anxiety, hear this, think about it, hear it again, and come here and share your thoughts... don't do it until you truly understand what she's saying.

I loved her "Just like a student who has studied for 4 hours may get exhausted and can't read another word and needs to relax, so do the anxious sufferer who has been studying himself for week, months or years without any relaxtion".
This is the truth, anyone who denies it, denies that they are actually denying it, because in denying it you deny being on this site...
Noone would be on this site if they weren't obsessing over this feeling, obsessing over themselves.
Which is a normal response, but a response thats no good nontheless


----------



## Claymore

spaced-out said:


> Found a link to free audio files of Dr. Weekes
> 
> controllinganxiety.com/dsp_downloads.php
> 
> in file "How to recover - part3" she speaks on feelings of unreality and how they arise .


Thank you spaced-out.  You were an awnser to my prayers as God uses other people to awnser them sometimes. I think this could really help. Especially the fact that the guy is a Christian like me and offers it for free instead of charging money like everyone else. That shows that he is sincere. Thanks again spaced-out.


----------



## spaced-out

I would like to get one of the dr. Weekes books , as I have read there should be a chapter on depersonalization. Actually I came across independent stories of various people who recovered from DP and say they got a lot of help from these books .

healthboards.com/ubb/Archives/Archive-000003/HTML/20030413-114-000607.html

youtube.com/watch?v=Aa60FdWbdYY


----------

